# What is file extension .xyz



## Debbie5162 (Nov 26, 2005)

I am working on a computer that has about 2000 files in the Library\Library directory. They are a series of numbers and letters that end with .xyz. The header information is C2 1A 23 FF 00.

Can anyone tell me what program I can use to view these files.

Thanks,
Debbie


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

http://filext.com/file-extension/xyz


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Note that we do not recommend the registry scans and cleaners advertised on that page. Mind you I don't know enough about MacOS to know whether they're even relevant.


----------



## exegete (Oct 26, 2005)

On top of which that refers to Windows issues ("registry"). While the file extension may be related to CAD software, I would look to an actual Mac site for further information.


----------

